# Stanley #7 restore - CCC



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I just received the Stanley #7 I won. It is pretty rusty, and a good candidate for restoration. This is my restore thread for it.

More later as it progresses.

To set expectations, I move slow and get off task alot, so it might be a while before there is anything to post. But I will take before pics and post them at my earliest convenience.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Watching - There's no hurry, my saw restore thread will probably be 2 months long before it's over.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Thats great chris. Cant wait to see the progress


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Deja vu


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

right out of the box ...


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

hmmmm it says bailey on it, but not stanley

the hyperkitten doesn't talk about planes that only say bailey on them

then again, there could very well be more markings under the crud.

is there a bailey plane that is not a stanley?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Also, it has a craftsman lever cap and no cutter.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Chris, I am going to guess that this one is a bit of an incomplete franken-plane. From my understanding, Stanley and Bailey had a checkered past and Stanley was separate for a time--but I don't know the specifics.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

There were "Bailey" Planes, but unfortunately that's not 1 of them. I'll be surprised if you don't find stanley on the lat adjuster and it probably had a Stanley logo'ed cap originally.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chris,

Sorry to see this EBay auction is looking similar to my recent "wins" of parts planes, which are missing some of the parts I wanted. :thumbdown:

Bailey was the big marketing name for a few decades.

To illustrate, this was part of my "lot" purchase from last July.

Left to right No. 5, No. 5, No. 6, No. 7

The No. 6 is the oldest and have only BAILEY in the sole with No 6 on the rear.









At first I thought the lever cap was a replacement, then I read the type study and found older planes did not emphasize the Stanley brand.

My Hyperkitten link is showing that the rectangle with STANLEY was introduced in Type 13.

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/type_study.php

Then Stanley embossed its name in the lever cap with no paint, later with paint and the colour varied.

Your CRAFTSMAN lever cap feels like a replacement.

Sad that the cutter was lost. I can give you the very short cutter from my recent No. 7, about 1in shorter than normal, so any lamination is long gone.


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have access to a no 7 bailey, picture are in some of my others posts "get em or let then rust" if you interested it any parts off it I can pick it up and send either parts or all. Let me know.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I read recently, don't know where, that Stanley made planes for Craftsman in the early days. This may be one of those.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

its true Stanley made craftsman planes, but they didn't stamp them with anything *b*ut craftsman.


----------

